# California scents air fresheners ??



## OKona

What's the best smell in the California scents range ? 
From the below and add any that arnt there 

Capistrano Coconut
Citrus Splash
Coronado Cherry
Desert Jasmine

Fresh Linen
Gardenia Del Mar
Golden State Delight (Bubble Gum)

Hawaiian Gardens
LA Lavender
Laguna Breeze
Malibu Melon
Mojave Mango
Monterey Vanilla
Napa Grape
Newport New Car
Orange Squeeze
Palm Springs Pineapple
Santa Barbara Berry
Shasta Strawberry

Smoke Away


----------



## -tom-

Coronado Cherry all the way had them all but that one is the best by non regards bad cant fault one....


----------



## OKona

I got a cherry one today ! Didn't like it that much it was california scents extreme- volcanic cherry


----------



## Ben_ZS

Hawaiin Gardens, Hollywood Tropicana & Fresh Linen.

That's based on smell and strength/plesantness.


----------



## Nivaue

How long do they last ?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Nivaue said:


> How long do they last ?


60+ days. You get used to the smell when it's in your own car but others will notice it when they are in it.


----------



## scragend

I'm not that struck on these to be honest. I've never really been able to smell them, even when I first put them in the car. I just don't think they're strong enough.


----------



## todd100

scragend said:


> I'm not that struck on these to be honest. I've never really been able to smell them, even when I first put them in the car. I just don't think they're strong enough.


what one did you have? i had this with new car scent but i think that is suppost to be like that, ive got the cherry one now and it is really nice and strong


----------



## O.C.D

the cherry one smells great in the warmer weather cant smell anything in car as its to cold


----------



## Matty_L

I love the strawberry one, everyone always comments on it when getting in my car, even though I can't always notice the smell.


----------



## scragend

todd100 said:


> what one did you have? i had this with new car scent but i think that is suppost to be like that, ive got the cherry one now and it is really nice and strong


It was Arctic Ice. I have some others (New Car, Hawaiian Gardens, Laguna Breeze and Orange Squeeze) which I haven't tried yet. Maybe some of those will be better.


----------



## Ian2k

:lol:


Matty_L said:


> I love the strawberry one, everyone always comments on it when getting in my car, even though I can't always notice the smell.


Probably because ur so used to it now :lol:


----------



## DNZ 21

I tried a fair few of these and was left disappointed after hearing good things about them. Most of them have a nice smell but once in the car you carnt smell most of them and the ones you can smell dont last very long. Ill stick to the new car scent magic tree in future


----------



## Jam

Best place to buy these? Need to get a few...missus family wagon is stinking and my Integra is being dold so I want it smelling pretty!


----------



## thehogester

Jam said:


> Best place to buy these? Need to get a few...missus family wagon is stinking and my Integra is being dold so I want it smelling pretty!


Ebay mate :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy

Cherry and golden delight...


----------



## lesley2337

halfords have just started selling california scents


----------



## leeds2592

lesley2337 said:


> halfords have just started selling california scents


Cheers for the heads up. Been meaning to get some of these for ages but never got round to getting on eBay and actually buying one.


----------



## Jack Carter

As others have said, I find the ones I have (New Car / Capistrano Coconut) very weak. Can't smell them in the car at all. Reluctant to buy any more...


----------



## Chufster

I have the new car one and have the adjustable lid turned to barely open. I've had it in about a month and I keep it under the drivers seat and can always just smell it. When the air con fan kicks in you really get a nose full. So much so, that I might ditch it as it's a bit too magic tree ish for my liking.


----------



## Jack Carter

Mine came with the yellow vented lids (Not adjustable as far as I can see)

They both smell fine when you sniff the tin but "New Car" is barely detectable in car and the Capistrano one is practically non existant.

Might try a spritz of water on 'em tomorrow - see if that livens them up a bit.

Failing that, it's back to the old magic tree leather. They are very good - and last well.

(or try the gliptone leather ones - if I don't win the May comp :lol


----------



## SNAKEBITE

I bought a selection from ebay last year and was impressed with some but not others.

I kinda lost interest in them after a while as I had used all the decent ones however the sister in law had one she got from Amazon and I was really impressed again and it has piqued my ineterest again.

Off to ebay for a browse.


----------



## Jack Carter

Which one did your sister get then snakebite ?


----------



## Spoony

I've just ordered another selection, having fallen out with them I'm going back to them.

I hate having things hanging in the car so these are ideal.


----------



## Hoppo32

I like the gel based ones (xtreme) they seem to be stronger and last a lot longer than the ones with the pads inside.
Just taken a volcanic cherry one out of the car and that lasted around 10 weeks.


----------



## Tone

I've had mine in the car for over three months and every time I have a new passenger they always comment on the scent (in a good way!). Think it's Golden delight (bubble gum?) that I currently have.


----------



## Jack Carter

So it would appear that some of the scents available are better than others. Certainly, the two I have - New Car Scent and Coconut are very weak. In fact, I took the lid of the New Car one two days ago, and left it in the car. Got in the car today for the first time since taking the lid off and I could still barely detect any scent...


----------



## IlDiavolo

Have to say that the cherry extreme scent is brilliant. Slighlty overpowering at first but after that the compliments just roll in.


----------



## mishy

Coronado Cherry has lasted very well in two cars for 2months+. 
Dab a bit of water into the pot after a few weeks and rearrange the bricks and it lasts another couples of weeks.
Smoke-away died very quickly I have to admit.


----------

